# His and hers



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Pink is not my thing but as the saying goes, if Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f...5-A178-F44555B15572-9800-00001421E29057CE.jpg


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife selected a pink Ruger LCP and I paid up and shut up....know I won't be borrowing it to take to the range anytime soon...smart lady...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, I can't even get my wife to go anywhere near CC. I would buy her ANY color gun she wanted if she would carry.:smt076


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

skinnyb said:


> Pink is not my thing but as the saying goes, if Momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f...5-A178-F44555B15572-9800-00001421E29057CE.jpg


Which one is yours and which one is hers? :anim_lol:
My wife got her CCW last week and is now wanting to buy a gun. My local dealer just got in a pink LCP or LC9...I didn't look close enough...just know it's PINK. I casually suggested it to my wife and she wants NOTHING to do with pink "girlie guns". :numbchuck:

We've come a long way since I got my CCW a year ago and when I started to carry, I got the "REALLY???" from her. Now after all the mass shootings and ensuing restrictions the Gov is trying to hand down, she not only wants a CCW gun for herself, but she even asked if all we're getting is one more. She wants to build an arsenal. I'm WAY luckier than I thought I'd ever be in this arena!! So all you guys with a wife that's chilly on CCW and/or a pile of guns, HANG IN THERE! Someday the light bulb may go on!! :smt035:


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah we looked at the pink LC9 but the frame being pink it was a little too much. We instead opted for Cerakote on the slide only. Fortunately she likes guns of all kinds (grew up around them from a little girl) and was totally fine with plain black (her Beretta PX4 SC is still factory black). It was actually me that showed her a Cerakote catalog and it piqued her interest. She even let me shoot it after it was done (I had to make sure it was safe and worked ok) and it works just as good as mine. The guy that did it said it would be an advantage for her as the BG will have to look twice to see what it is she is pointing at them and then BOOM, lol. Any BG would never be able to live down being shot by a pink gun.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

That's so funny, but true!!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

My mom just announced that she wants a pink handgun. Bought her a Taurus PT-111 G2 and told her I could do a pink Duracoat finish. Still trying to talk her out of the color, but she's adamant !


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I wouldn't be caught dead with a pink gun....I guess I am not normal.


----------

